# Greetings from Michigan!



## Erick - BVA (Oct 7, 2016)

My name is Erick McNerney, 
If it's not already obvious, I am a fan of Jean Sibelius. 
I've been writing music by ear for the last 18-21 years. 
I love music and art with a deep passion. Due to family circumstances, I have been forced to work from home. I've been working from the ground up for the last 3 years, selling mostly through RF sites (Pond5, Audiojungle, MusicLoops) and doing some work for small local companies. I'm currently not where I want to be income wise, but I have been seeing a steady increase (and sometimes drastic increase) in my monthly sales. I am cautiously optimistic. Would love to venture into other realms of the arts. I have no connections, however, and live in an area which is not really involved in film much. Thanks for allowing me to introduce myself!
Kind Regards, 
Erick


----------



## dannymc (Oct 8, 2016)

welcome to VI Erick as far as i'm concerned it really is the best forum on the web for the modern day composer 

Danny


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 8, 2016)

Cool stuff. Do you have any links to your music? I want to hear it.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 8, 2016)

dannymc said:


> welcome to VI Erick as far as i'm concerned it really is the best forum on the web for the modern day composer
> 
> Danny


Thanks! Looking forward to learning a lot here.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 8, 2016)

Desire Inspires said:


> Cool stuff. Do you have any links to your music? I want to hear it.


Here's a soundcloud link! https://soundcloud.com/erickmcnerney
You can be brutally honest with me.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 8, 2016)

You're from Comstock Park? Cool. I used to stay in Wyoming, MI. Moved to Miami. Too much snow and too much cold for me!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 14, 2016)

Desire Inspires said:


> You're from Comstock Park? Cool. I used to stay in Wyoming, MI. Moved to Miami. Too much snow and too much cold for me!


Awesome! We lived in Comstock Park for the last few years, but moved a little further west recently (in Michigan still). Pretty much on the lake


----------



## CACKLAND (Oct 14, 2016)

Welcome Erick


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 14, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Welcome Erick


Thanks!


----------



## willf_music (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey, feel free to put your soundcloud or anything we can follow in a signature. Would love to see you in some other forum threads!


----------

